# Rabid Wolf Spider



## NateS

I know most think I'm crazy....but I think this is such a gorgeous spider for being probably the most common spider in Missouri.


----------



## GregR

Most gorgeous until they are crawling around the house.   Not the biggest spider we have seen crawling around, but still big.  (I HAVE to get a good shot of one of the Texas Tarantulas we have down here...)


----------



## NateS

GregR said:


> Most gorgeous until they are crawling around the house.  Not the biggest spider we have seen crawling around, but still big. (I HAVE to get a good shot of one of the Texas Tarantulas we have down here...)


 
Yeah, I agree....not good inside the house.  This guy lived as he was by the woods, but later that day I was cleaning some leaves out by the front door and one came out...didn't scare me, but he kept trying to go behind the siding and I ended up having to squish him.

The on in these photos was surprisingly large...probably about the 3rd largest I've seen of wolf's.  Biggest one I saw was probably 3" long from leg tip to leg tip....no camera when I saw HIM of course.


----------



## JG_Coleman

I take it that your wolf spider photographs here were taken with your Sigma 70-300 macro?   I was considering investing in one of these Sigma lenses myself.  How've you liked it overall?


----------



## NateS

JG_Coleman said:


> I take it that your wolf spider photographs here were taken with your Sigma 70-300 macro? I was considering investing in one of these Sigma lenses myself. How've you liked it overall?


 
No, it was actually taken with my Tamron 180mm f3.5.  The Sigma only goes 1:2...the tammy goes 1:1.

That said, I started on my Sigma 70-300 (get the APO version).  It is a great lens for a budge and will get you some very nice shots.  I loved it and for some reaons, I can't seem to let it go even though it doesn't get used much since getting the Tamron.  I'd recommend it....very nice and sharp at f/13 and beyond for macro stuff.


----------



## pbelarge

What lighting are you using for these close shots?


----------



## NateS

Hey Pierre.  For lighting I use a single SB-600 fired through a lumiquest mini-softbox.  Flash is mounted via bracket and sync cord to the tripod collar of the lens....have the collar swiveled for the flash to be more on the left side of the lens.

I'm thinking about picking up a used D40 to leave my 17-50 on....if I do, I'll finally be able to get decent shots of my macro rig to give people a better idea of my setup.


----------



## Markw

These are fantastic as always. 

Mark


----------



## supraman215

You really can't take that lens off can you lol. I think I would pass out if I saw a "Texas Tarantula" in my house. Time to move to a cooler climate! lol

GREAT pic. as always. I need one of those mini softboxes, or atleast make one.


----------



## NateS

Thanks guys.  You are right...I can't take the lens off my camera....to the point that I'm probably ordering a D5000 to keep my 17-50 f2.8 on so that I only have to remove the 180mm from my D90 if I do a photoshoot (need CLS/Commander mode for that).


----------



## belongus3

The way you captured it makes it amazing...nice colours to shot to. But why is it called rabid wolf spider?


----------



## NateS

belongus3 said:


> The way you captured it makes it amazing...nice colours to shot to. But why is it called rabid wolf spider?


 
Thank you.  I'm not sure why it is called a Rabid Wolf Spider...that's just it's name.  It is actually a pretty timid spider.  I've been chased through the yard by a spider before (small one who thought he was big I guess), but this big wolf spider kept turning away to run if I got too close...very timid for being "rabid".  

Scientific name is Rabidosa rabida - Rabid Wolf Spider is the common name.


----------



## Dp-PARIS

Love the eyes.


----------



## JR Davis

Subject gives me the willies, but fantastic photos.


----------



## NateS

Dp-PARIS said:


> Love the eyes.


 


JR Davis said:


> Subject gives me the willies, but fantastic photos.


 
Thank you both.


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

Damn that second one is tight Nate. *All* his eyes are sharp.   I like how you caught him looking at the flash.


----------



## Micah

Nice shot as always. Those things pack a punch even though they aren't venemous. I rolled over on a big one once while changing my oil. Got me right on the love handle.


----------



## NateS

Arkanjel Imaging said:


> Damn that second one is tight Nate. *All* his eyes are sharp.   I like how you caught him looking at the flash.



Thanks...appreciate the comments.



Micah said:


> Nice shot as always. Those things pack a punch even though they aren't venemous. I rolled over on a big one once while changing my oil. Got me right on the love handle.



Thanks Micah.

I think technically they are venemous....I think technically nearly all spiders are venemous...they just don't have "dangerous" venom.  I love how most people say that Missouri only has two venomous spiders.  Tell that to someone who's been bit by a wolf spider (or even a jumper can bite with a punch), or a ghost spider, etc.....

I've never been bit by one, but I have heard that they pack a punch...hope to never find out the way you did.


----------

